# Entertaining UTube Video of rescue dog



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

I just received this email that included a very entertaining video of a rescue dog's new life, done by her forever mom. I enjoyed it very much, thought you might too:

************************************************

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Judith Apy 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Wednesday, July 30, 2008 8:50 PM


One of our adopters has made a film about her furkid, HATFIELD, and
posted it on Youtube! Please enjoy and pass it along!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDy4Ku5JYJY




Judith Apy, President - Canine Guardians for Life, Inc.
http://www.CanineGuardiansforLife.org


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

That was neat! Cute little boy.








Now, you got me missing Foxy!








My Boss' sons dog.








She was originally his MIL's dog, but MIL passed away & they kept Foxy. Foxy passed At a ripe old age a few months back.
I miss that yappy little beast!









P.S.
Hope to see you at Pet Rock this year?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - a happy story!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I love terriers. That was very entertaining, just like they are!


----------

